# Elements of Magic Revised Mage Advice



## Qik (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All.

I'm about to start a game using the Elements of Magic Revised rules, which will be my first time doing so.  I've been building a mage (starting level 6), who's going to use summons as his primary offense, with some evocation spells, debuffs, etc thrown in for good measure.  I'm having a hard time deciding whether I should take the animagus feat, which I would use to transform into a bat and generally avoid combat, or whether to forgo that route and use the feats that would free up (2 bonus feats as minor boons plus the one I had allotted for natural spell) in order to add signature spells and extra MP (with other possible uses as well).  My main concern is whether the animagus ability is worth those feats, or whether I'd be better off using those feats to boost my current capabilities and not spread myself so thin in terms of abilities.

FYI, the adventure is going to include at least some solo playing (perhaps a fair bit), which is why I'm trying to shore up my survivability as much as possible.

Many thanks!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!

It has been some time since I played EoM, however I recall the Animus option as being powerful.

 I enjoyed playing a shapchanger/rogue... and was quite survivable. I recommend poking around here for the older threads on the system or just posting and asking!


----------

